

Breakup with boyfriend - xijuan

Last night, I just broke up with my boyfriend. Right now I just feel sad. We have been together for a little over three years. We met when we were both in university. After he graduated, he has been doing start-ups. I came to know hacker news through him and . I can't believe that I can no longer be with him. We had a wonderful relationship but due to reasons out of our control, we had to break-up. I feel that my heart is weeping. I am not sure why i want to post this this. Maybe deep in my mind, I think he might read this... Also recently, I have recently seen a hacker news post of a guy who has experienced depression and who has received incredible support from the hacker news community. Some people probably think it is silly for me to post something like this..But I woke up this morning and just really want to post this..and receive some support from you guys.. I am crying while writing this.I don't even think my thoughts are coherent at this moment..But if you understand how I feel and want to give me some support, please inbox me at cathyxijuan@gmail.com
======
hippich
Sorry to hear that. Breaking up after that long can hurt really bad. Only time
will heal you. And, if this is 100% final, only advice I can give you - re-
focus on doing something, away from your feelings. Hacking, traveling,
speaking out, searching for new job in new city, etc.

------
ankurdhama
Hack your mind and you will be fine.

